# launce question



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

just wondering, I got b13 with a det and a 35shot of nitrous. I just picked up some slicks. whats a good rpm to launch at?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

why reply if you cant help?? I did search I didnt find anything on a det with a 35 shot of nitrous that is why I asked the question. Before the slicks and the nitrous I had no problem with the launches but now Im SEARCHing for help


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

You would want your nitrous too kick in at about 3k
2k sounds good.

I appoligize for my first reply...I was in a bad mood(wife,another board, etc...)


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

What was you lauching at with street tires?


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

you have a wife? me too! my condolences my wife usually puts me in shitty mood but i use the car to escape her evil powers. 

Oh and on street tires I was launching at the track at 3000 and I had very little wheelspin. I know 3000 will probably be too low at the track but Im racing ant englishtown this weekend and I dont feel like doing trial and errors in front of 1000+ people. Ya know?


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I have a custom set-up with a T3/T4 on my SR20DE, and I usually launch at about 3K with the NOS kicking in at about 3500. works good for me, got me into the 12's


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

with slicks i'd launch about 4500-5000. i launched w/drag radials at 4000 and 4500 and my car fell flat on its face which i later was told bc of the tires not spinning at all. but really the best advice is just to experiment. start low at 3000, see how that goes and work your way up until your 60' times fall off


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

cool thanx.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

If you running full slicks you're goin' to wait to launch mad high or you'll bog of the line. Try from 5,000 and up, remember no to burn them up at the box too much. Maybe like a nice 3-5 second burnout and watchout because you're goin o fling like a sling shot. Especially with Turbo and nitrous, I wouldn't be surprised to see a low 12 second pass, maybe high 11's. Keep Draggin'!!PEACE


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if they are hoosier slicks though u wanna burn the piss out of them. mickey thompson just till u see smoke. drag radials u also want to burn for awhile


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *if they are hoosier slicks though u wanna burn the piss out of them. mickey thompson just till u see smoke. drag radials u also want to burn for awhile *


Exactly, what kinda drag tires are they by the way?


----------

